# i have got informed/i have been informed



## Hellsbells (Jun 8, 2012)

i obviously know 'i have got informed' is wrong (i think). I'm rubbish at explaining why though. The internet isn't helping me. It seems to think 'i have got informed' is fine.
Can anyone help with a simple explanation please.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 8, 2012)

It's the passive voice, to be informed. Someone has informed me, I have been informed.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 8, 2012)

To be informed - some told you
To get informed -  you found it out


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 8, 2012)

wait a minute - so i got informed is correct then?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 8, 2012)

I was informed


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 8, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> wait a minute - so i got informed is correct then?




Did someone tell you or did you find out for yourself?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 8, 2012)

it doesn't matter which. I'm trying to correct a student's written work & don't want to tell her something's gramatically incorrect if it's not. Especially in an observed lesson that could mean passing or failing my PGCE


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 8, 2012)

Goldencitrone is correct that 'informed' is usually used in the passive (which has the verb 'to be' in there). Sometimes when ppl use passives they switch 'to be' to 'to get' e.g. I was dumped by my gf / I got dumped by my gf. I think yanks are quite keen on this - is yr spellcheck set to US English?

For your purposes, and for pretty much everyone else's too, go with 'to be informed'


----------



## Pingu (Jun 8, 2012)

I is informed innit?


----------



## Pingu (Jun 8, 2012)

spring-peeper said:


> To be informed - some told you
> To get informed - you found it out


 
to become informed
one became informed

both of which differ to

he was an informer which is a different mollusc alltogether


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2012)

'I was informed' surely?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 12, 2012)

You don't get informed, you get to *be* informed. It is nothing to do with passive and active modes, those are just style points. I am informed or I was informed or as in the OP I have been informed.

There is too much of this American 'getting' going on. Last night in the pub someone asked 'Can I get Stella' and the bar man didn't bat an eyelid. In his place would have said that customers are not allowed to go behind the bar and I will get it for you. When my turn came I asked 'Can I have an Otter'.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> 'Can I have an Otter'.


No, you've had too many already.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2012)

Some cunt telt me.


----------

